# Problème de livraison iPod par TNT suite erreur Apple Store



## mistik (15 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je viens faire état de mes mésaventures rencontrées dans la livraison d'un iPod par l'Apple Store France.

J'ai commandé le 07 juillet 2010 un iPod nano avec gravure d'un message et envoi avec paquet cadeau (+5 ) pour un de mes proches qui vient d'être bachelier.

J'ai passé commande par téléphone par l'entremise d'un vendeur d'Apple Store France (je n'ai pu le faire directement sur le site d'Apple Store, souci technique). 

J'ai passé plus de 20 minutes à indiquer le texte à graver (le vendeur au final s'est planté dans la gravure, je l'ai constaté en vérifiant le texte gravé suite à l'envoi du récapitulatif des opérations réalisées par le vendeur sous forme d'e-mail), les nom et prénom du destinataire (différents de l'acheteur, c'est-à-dire votre serviteur), mon numéro de téléphone en cas de problème (et Dieu sait qu'il y en a).

Résultat des courses le vendeur (qui est une vendeuse pour être totalement juste), s'est trompé dans l'adresse de livraison et sur le texte à graver (mais c'est une petite erreur donc je passe l'éponge). J'ai immédiatement pris le téléphone pour signaler le problème ... à un autre vendeur qui m'a dit qu'il se chargeait de rectifier l'erreur.

L'erreur n'a pas été rectifiée et TNT a livré le colis à mon domicile, étant absent j'ai reçu un message de leur part, et je les ai contacté pour signaler l'erreur.

De nouveau et en mon absence une autre livraison a été tentée.

J'ai rappelé Apple Store avec un autre vendeur qui m'a indiqué qu'il allait tout mettre en oeuvre pour rectifier le tir et qu'il me proposait un dédommagement de 20 . Il me signale que le livreur a du mal à trouver le domicile du destinataire. Je leur signale que l'adresse se trouve dans les pages blanches et qu'un numéro de téléphone y figure. Bref je fais le boulot du transporteur (qui doit avoir un GPS et qui consulte internet en cas d'adresse posant problème).

Je rappelle Apple Store toujours rien de livré et pas de dédommagement.

Je suis à cran pour être franc.

J'ai déjà fait livrer un cadeau via l'Apple Store l'an dernier (j'avais tout fait moi-même, _on n'est pas mieux servi que par soi-même_ dit-on) à cette même adresse mais par cette fois-ci UPS = aucun problème rencontré.

Nous sommes aujourd'hui le 15 juillet, je pense demander le remboursement, est-ce trop tard ? Par ailleurs un texte est gravé, le remboursement est-il possible ? Je ne puis être le bouc émissaire de leur incompétence tout de même ! Je sais que l'on est dans un monde où l'on se fout de tout mais ... quand même il y a des limites à tout.

La seule compétence et dextérité que je constate chez Apple Store c'est leur rapidité à débiter ma carte bancaire.

Voilà mon souci, je tenais à vous le faire partager et obtenir des conseils de votre part.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Gwen (16 Juillet 2010)

Comme on dit, l'erreur est humaine et ils ont essayé d'arranger les choses au vu de ton message.


----------



## twinworld (16 Juillet 2010)

mistik a dit:


> Voilà mon souci, je tenais à vous le faire partager et obtenir des conseils de votre part.


lors de conflits commerciaux, je trouve toujours plus logique de s'adresser à une association de consommateurs pour avoir des conseils concrets sur les démarches à entreprendre et sur vos droits en tant que client.


----------



## iPadOne (16 Juillet 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> lors de conflits commerciaux, je trouve toujours plus logique de s'adresser à une association de consommateurs pour avoir des conseils concrets sur les démarches à entreprendre et sur vos droits en tant que client.



Ce que tu dit est vrai sauf que mistik ne vis pas en Suisse , en France ça serait un peu comme ça: 

Assos(1) Consommateur Malheureux bonjour, 

mistik(2) voila jai un problème  bla bla bla bla bla

(1) etes-vous membres de lassoc

(2) non cest la première fois que vous appelle 

(1) ha je vois , vous comprenez on sert en priorité nos membres , mais ecrivez-nous une lettre un de nos agent vous répondra mais ça peux des fois prendre plusieurs mois 

(2) mais ça sera trop tard

(1) si cest urgent allez sur notre site , inscrivez-vous et rappelez nous quand vous avez reçu votre numéro de membre

(2) merci je le fait de suite et je vous rappelle


Il va sur www.plaintes.com il sinscrit paye XX euro , 1 heures après il reçois un email avec le numéro de membre il est vendredi 17h 08

il tel est 

(1) bienvenu au Consommateur Malheureux , nos bureaux sont ouvert du Lundi au Vendredi de X a 17h30 , merci de nous laisser un message ou de nous rappeler aux heures douverture 

le week-end passe et lundi il retel 

(1) bienvenu au Consommateur Malheureux, quest-ce que je peux faire pour vous aider

(2) bonjour voila jai un problème urgent , je suis nouveau membre et je voudrais savoir quoi faire

(1) vous avez votre numéro de membre

(2) oui bien sur le voila 

(1) patientez je fait une recherche dans notre base

5 minutes passe

(1) vous êtes la , pardon pour lattente , je viens de voir que vous etes nouveau membre , pour avoir une réponse immédiate , vous devez téléphonez au (3) numéro ultra surtaxé)


il tel a ce numero

(3) Consommateur Malheureux Bonjour tous nos collaborateurs sont actuellement occupé veuillez patienter ( 5 a 10 minutes passe)

(3) Consommateur Malheureux Bonjour quel est votre problème (même voix que numéro 1)

(2) il explique tout 

on lui fait répéter on lui pose 50 questions au bout de 25 minutes

(1) dans votre cas le mieux serait décrire a la maison mère par lettre recommandé, si vous voulez contre 25 euro on peux vous fournir notre lettre standard de demande de remboursement immédiat 


Voila jexagere a peine, cest la réalité de 2010 en France (mon pays)


----------



## MacSedik (16 Juillet 2010)

@iPadone : on voit que c'est du vécu... 
Tu parles d'association de consommateurs pfff le mieux c'est d'avoir un bon avocat c'est tout


----------



## twinworld (16 Juillet 2010)

iPadOne a dit:


> Ce que tu dit est vrai sauf que mistik ne vis pas en Suisse , en France ça serait un peu comme ça:
> []


merci pour le retour d'expérience


----------



## Gwen (16 Juillet 2010)

À mon avis, vu la situation, ni lettre d'avocat ni association ne feraient avancer les choses alors que recontacter Apple pour leur expliquer ce qui ne va pas suffira à mon avis.


----------



## iPadOne (16 Juillet 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> merci pour le retour d'expérience



Cest pas un retour dexpérience cest plus un condensé des divers commentaires que jai lu a droite et a gauche  la Suisse je connais bien jy ai vécu 10 ans avant de venir me réfugier en Asie  quand a la France cest mon pays mais je suis pas prêt dy revivre . 

Pour revenir au sujet je pense quune lettre ou quun appel au chef de service devrais régler le problème ...


----------



## mistik (16 Juillet 2010)

gwen a dit:


> À mon avis, vu la situation, ni lettre d'avocat ni association ne feraient avancer les choses alors que recontacter Apple pour leur expliquer ce qui ne va pas suffira à mon avis.


Je tiens à te rappeler cher modo que j'ai appelé 4 fois Apple Store ... pour un résultat proche du néant avec chaque fois des promesses non tenues à la clef !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h59 ----------

Je fais suite à ce que je viens d'écrire plus haut.

Je viens de contacter un "agent" d'Apple Store à qui j'ai demandé le remboursement de l'iPod nano. Le remboursement sera réalisé sous 3 jours dès qu'ils auront reçu l'iPod.

Je croise les doigts.

Je ne rachèterai plus rien sur l'Apple Store sauf dans un magasin physique ou alors en ligne lorsqu'il s'agira de me livrer directement l'objet désiré.

Je vous tiendrai au courant de la suite.


----------



## iPadOne (16 Juillet 2010)

mistik a dit:


> Je tiens à te rappeler cher modo que j'ai appelé 4 fois Apple Store ... pour un résultat proche du néant avec chaque fois des promesses non tenues à la clef !!!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h59 ----------
> 
> ...



Je crois que cest la faute a pas de change , un ami a commandé mon iphone 4 par tel sur lApple store et me la fait livrer a Hong-Kong  daprès le tracking il est parti de shenzhen (15 Km de HK) pour aller a coté de Paris et revenir par Fedex a Hong-Kong la sortie officielle a eu lieu le jeudi le samedi midi je lavais dans les mains


----------



## Stalmicmac (16 Juillet 2010)

Le plus important dans ce genre de problème, c'est d'avoir le reflex de demander le nom et le prénom de la personne avec qui vous traitez de votre problème.

Lorsque vous appelez parce qu'il y a une erreur, le pire, c'est de devoir réexpliquer mille fois le problème a des interlocuteurs différents... c'est agaçant pour vous, et surtout, ça ne fait pas avancer les choses de leur côté.

Il faut impérativement demander à avoir le contact avec la personne qui s'est engagée (ça parole fait office de contrat tacite) à régler le problème et voir avec elle pour quelles raisons le problème subsiste, et dans ton cas, pourquoi le dédommagement n'a pas encore été fait.

Ensuite, une lettre écrite auprès du service de l'Apple Store de ton pays, indiquant le problème, la réponse et la proposition que la personne (nommée) t'a proposé et le fait que tu attends toujours.

Rien n'est plus facile pour les SAV de faire passer d'un collaborateur à l'autre afin de décourager le client, pour qu'il laisse tomber l'affaire.

Apple mène en plus souvent des enquêtes de satisfaction sur les performances de ses collaborateurs, et donc, ils peuvent tirer les oreilles à celui qui fait des promesses qu'ils ne peuvent tenir, cependant, il n'y a qu'un responsable dans ce cas: ton interlocuteur!

Si il/elle te propose de régler le problème et même à te dédommager, elle s'engage au nom d'Apple et donc, ils sont obligés de respecter leur engagement!


----------



## Gwen (16 Juillet 2010)

Surtout que les conversations sont enregistrées. C'est bien sûr pour savoir si le client ne ment pas, mais aussi pour vérifier la parole d'un employé et s'y tenir en cas de litige.


----------



## gamani25 (16 Juillet 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Surtout que les conversations sont enregistrées. C'est bien sûr pour savoir si le client ne ment pas, mais aussi pour vérifier la parole d'un employé et s'y tenir en cas de litige.


 

Ouais et c'est surtout pour bien leur mettre la pression en leur faisant remarquer ce qui ne va pas, ce qu'il faut corriger dans leur vente, leur expliquer que c'est pour cela qu'ils ne vendent pas, qu'ils faut bien appliquer la procédure et ne pas d'en détacher et que s'ils font cela, ils vendront.

Accesoirement cela peut servir à ce que vous décrivez.


----------



## mistik (16 Juillet 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Surtout que les conversations sont enregistrées. C'est bien sûr pour savoir si le client ne ment pas, mais aussi pour vérifier la parole d'un employé et s'y tenir en cas de litige.


J'enregistre également ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h29 ----------

D'autre part je n'ai plus du tout confiance en Apple Store du fait de toutes ces promessses non tenues par le personnel d'Apple.

Je ne sais même pas si je me ferais rapidement rembourser.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h35 ----------

Et je le fais savoir ici.


----------



## mistik (21 Juillet 2010)

L'iPod nano aurait été retourné à Apple le 19 juillet selon le "détail de l'expédition" que je peux voir dans ma boîte mail. 

Je vous tiendrai informé de la date du remboursement.


----------



## Aescleah (22 Juillet 2010)

Eh bien en voilà une mésaventure. Disons que là ta patience est mise à l'épreuve, je pense que j'aurais craqué il y a déjà un bout de temps. Mais j'ose espérer que tout se terminera bien.


----------



## mistik (22 Juillet 2010)

Je viens de contacter l'Apple Store France, en voici un condensé :

--> l'employé n'était pas au courant du remboursement qui devait m'être fait (à l'ère de l'informatique on se demande à quoi sert l'ordinateur sur une plateforme téléphonique si ce n'est pour gagner du temps en tapant le résumé de la conversation que l'on vient d'avoir avec le client, les promesses faites, et ce pour que l'employé suivant puisse prendre rapidement connaissance de la situation).

--> on me promet un remboursement (pour mardi voire mercredi prochain) à condition que TNT indique où se trouve le colis.

--> j'ai demandé cette fois-ci les nom et prénom du vendeur et j'informe ce dernier que j'ai enregistré la conversation (il se demande bien pourquoi j'enregistre, on se demande pourquoi eux-même le font ).

--> Bref, je suis de plus en plus déçu du service qui n'en est qu'une pâle copie délivré par Apple.

A la prochaine, en espérant que ce sera pour vous apprendre une bonne nouvelle pour moi : le remboursement. 

Mais en attendant mon neveu n'a toujours pas reçu son cadeau suite à sa réussite au Bac !


----------



## Stalmicmac (22 Juillet 2010)

Je suis vraiment navré pour toi... j'ai eu affaire quelques fois au SAV d'Apple (Suisse) et le service à toujours été impeccable et rapide.

- Annulation d'une facture de la douane à l'achat d'un mac (provenance d'irlande à l'époque) en suisse 
- Erreur lors d'un achat d'application sur l'appstore (remboursé deux jours après sur ma visa)
- Problème avec un adaptateur Dr. Bott, AppleCare a passé pas mal de temps au téléphone pour me proposer des solutions (alors que le problème n'était pas à cause du mac!)

Une simple question: As-tu essayé de demander à parler à un responsable, quelqu'un au niveau supérieur que les "simples" employés sur la ligne de front?

Il pourrait peut-être faire bouger les choses un peu plus vite?


----------



## mistik (22 Juillet 2010)

Non aucune fois mais en revanche à deux reprises les "hotliners" m'ont demandé de patienter car ils allaient interroger leur supérieur, résultat : nullité totale !

En attendant j'ai acheté de mon côté un iPod nano dans un supermarché Auchan (sans pouvoir évidemment faire graver l'iPod) et envoyé en colissimo ledit iPod, résultat : mon neveu vient de recevoir ce jour l'iPod et ce par La Poste. Conclusion : _on n'est pas mieux servi que par soi-même_. 

Quant au remboursement : suite au prochain épisode.


----------



## mistik (28 Juillet 2010)

Je devais être (enfin) remboursé au plus tard mardi 27 voire ce mercredi 28 juillet 2010 selon le dernier membre de la superbe équipe que je croyais encore efficace. :rateau:

Que néni, il est 18H45 à ma montre : *toujours aucun remboursement*. :mouais:

Je rappèlerai demain ces tristes sires et je pense m'adresser à une association de consommateurs voire la DGCCRF : y'en a marre à la fin des ces promesses jamais tenues chez Apple Store !!! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h47 ----------

Je rajoute que contrairement aux promesses de _Anthony D._ dont le prétendu remboursement qui devait m'être fait (cf ci-dessus), ce dernier devenait également me tenir informé via mon numéro de portable : rien de chez rien. 

Evidemment, je n'ai pas non plus été tenu au courant via mon adresse électronique, il va sans dire mais mieux en le disant !


----------



## mistik (29 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai demandé à mon interlocutrice de l'Apple Store SAV mon précédent interlocuteur : Anthony D.

J'indique à ce dernier que je n'ai pas été remboursé contrairement à ce qu'il m'avait promis.

L'hotliner me demande alors : "*qu'est-ce que vous voulez que l'on fasse ?*", sic. 

Je lui rétorque de me rembourser par exemple (????????) de la somme de 154,00  

Il me dit qu'il va changer la procédure pour ne pas me renvoyer l'appareil, ce que soit dit en passant je n'ai jamais réclamé, je souhaite  s e u l e m e n t  être remboursé.

Je lui demande si je dois contacter la DGCCRF et UFC-Que Choisir, il me demande de quel organisme il s'agit !!!! Je lui indique qu'il s'agit de l'association qui déconseille l'achat de l'iPhone 4, il me répond que cela n'empêche pas les gens d'acheter ce téléphone (où comment jeter de l'huile sur le feu !!!!)

Il rajoute que *le remboursement se fera sous 7 à 10 jours* (c'est comme le cours de la Bourse ça varie beaucoup on dirait !!!!)

Je lui demande de me tenir au courant de l'avancé de ses démarches par e-mail et il me l'épelle. Il me promet de me tenir au courant.

A suivre ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h15 ----------

Je rajoute pour terminer qu'il m'a indiqué que pour 90% de personnes il n'y a aucun souci sur l'Apple Store. Tant mieux pour les autres, je trouve que 10% c'est déjà beaucoup trop !

Je lui demande dans quel centre d'appel je suis, il me répond en Irlande, je lui indique que l'on critique toujours la France mais qu'en Irlande ce n'est pas mieux. 

Il rétorque que je parle à des Français travaillant en Irlande : il ne manque pas d'humour ce monsieur ! Mais vu les circonstances il pourrait s'en dispenser. 

​


----------



## Gwen (29 Juillet 2010)

Tu es clairement tombé sur un incapable. Les consignes d'Apple sont clair pourtant, courtoisie et respect du client. Là, tu n'as rien eu de tout ça. 

je suis vraiment désolé pour toi, car c'est une situation particulièrement désagréable et du coup ton interlocuteur te sentant agacé devient agressif alors qu'il ne devrait pas, il devrait clamer les choses et s'excuser et arranger tout ça sachant que rien n'est infaillible, mais avec un sourire, ça passe mieux


----------



## mistik (29 Juillet 2010)

J'espère que c'est une plaisanterie ou du moins une lettre-type, je viens de recevoir à l'instant un e-mail dont je vous fais partager la teneur :

"_Madame, Monsieur mistik ,


__Nous vous remercions davoir contacté lApple Store. _
_
  Vous avez demandé à ce qu'il soit procédé au retour et au remboursement d'un produit._

_*Notre transporteur vous contactera dans les prochaines 2 jours pour  prendre rendez-vous en vue de l'enlèvement du ou des articles initiaux*.  Veuillez renvoyer le ou les articles dans leur emballage d'origine,  accompagnés des câbles et de la documentation associés et vérifiez d'en  avoir retiré tout effet personnel (CD, DVD). 
_

_Pour en faciliter le traitement par nos soins, inscrivez lisiblement le numéro de retour *7XXXXXXXXX*  dans la case prévue à cet effet. Vous devez obtenir un bon d'enlèvement  signé du transporteur comme preuve de retour du ou des articles. 
_

_Les articles suivants mettront 3-4 jours ouvrés pour arriver au  Centre Apple. Dès réception, votre demande de remboursement sera  traitée. Veuillez patienter entre 5 et 10 jours pour que celui-ci soit  effectif sur votre compte._


_Cordialement_
_
  L'Apple Store en ligne_







*Comment recevoir mon remboursement ?*
Pour les paiements par carte, nous recréditerons le remboursement sur votre carte de crédit/débit. 
          Pour les paiements comptant, par exemple par virement, nous  vous demanderons vos coordonnées bancaires (codes IBAN et SWIFT) pour  procéder au remboursement. Si ce n'est déjà fait, veuillez communiquer  vos coordonnées bancaires au
service clientèle.



*Et si je ne suis pas à la maison pour l'enlèvement de mon produit ?*
Notre  transporteur vous contactera à l'avance pour déterminer le moment et le  lieu où devra s'effectuer l'enlèvement de vos produits (pendant les  heures de bureau). Veuillez contacter le service clientèle si vous rencontrez des difficultés pour retourner vos produits. Vous trouverez à la page Retours & Remboursement des réponses à de nombreuses questions relatives à l'Apple Store en ligne.   
"

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h24 ----------

Sauf que ... je n'ai pas l'iPod nano ... vu que c'est le transporteur TNT qui l'aurait toujours ... voire Apple si je m'en réfère au compte rendu du suivi de l'expédition du colis.

Pourtant Apple n'est pas une Administration, ou alors est-ce une maison de fous ?


----------



## mistik (29 Juillet 2010)

Ou alors ... c'est moi qui ne comprend plus ce monde ... peut être suis-je *fou* ... d'amour des produits Apple mais pas de l'équipe de super héros qui règle les bévues auprès de la clientèle "pétée de tunes" que nous sommes tous ... puisque possesseurs de Mac


----------



## mistik (31 Juillet 2010)

J'ai reçu ce jour un e-mail d'Anthony T. (et non pas D., désolé) m'indiquant en substance que ma commande était en train d'être retourné vers leur dépôt et qu'il s'excusait pour la gêne occasionnée. 

Je lui ai répondu que j'étais heureux de savoir qu'Apple prenait enfin en compte ma demande et que j'espérais un remboursement rapide ce qui me permettrait d'oublier (tout aussi rapidement) les erreurs tant de la part de Cupertino que de TNT. 

J'ai de même reçu un e-mail de la société Apple m'invitant à répondre à _"*une enquête Web complémentaire* (_de quoi au juste ???_) relative à votre récent appel téléphonique au support commercial dApple" et que j'avais *5 jours pour le faire* "afin de s'assurer que les opinions exprimées reflètent une expérience récente. Cette enquête sera clôturée cinq jours après l'envoi de cette invitation_."_ Et que "pour ce sondage, Apple fait appel à Medallia, une société indépendante spécialisée dans les études de marché. *Ce sondage est uniquement effectué à des fins de recherche*. *Vos réponses au sondage seront uniquement communiquées à léquipe de gestion interne dApple*. *Vos réponses sont confidentielles*_." :mouais:

Je vais prendre le temps de la réflexion avant de répondre à ce sondage. 

A très bientôt les amis pour j'espère vous compter la fin de l'histoire. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h07 ----------

Cependant dans mon suivi d'expédition je vois inscrit ceci :
*Date de livraison estimée* *02 Aug 2010* (sujet à changement)  État actuel de lexpédition*Disponible pour livraison finale au client*30 Jul 2010
*Je me demande si je ne vais pas voir arriver à ma porte un ptit gars de TNT qui me rapporterait l'iPod pour que je le lui redonne immédiatement en vu d'un remboursement !!!*

Et oui ! Au vu de ce que j'ai déjà connu et dont je vous ai fait part plus haut, j'envisage désormais le pire avec Apple.


----------



## mistik (1 Août 2010)

Je viens de compléter le sondage que m'a adressé Apple avec la "complicité" de _Medallia.

_En résumé je n'ai pas été très tendre à l'endroit de l'Apple Store._ 
_


----------



## Gwen (1 Août 2010)

ET tu as eu raison, car cette situation n'est pas normal et Apple est attentif a ce genre de chose en temps normal.


----------



## mistik (6 Août 2010)

Voilà l'info que je viens de recevoir aujourd'hui de Mr Anthony T. :

"_Vous avez pu voir que votre objet est bien arrivé dans nos dépôt en Hollande. Il a été enregistré aujourd'hui. _
_*Le  remboursement peut prendre jusqu'à 10 jours ouvrés*, je suis désolé se  sont les délais bancaires, il arrive que se soit plus rapide._"

Donc de nouveau 10 autres jours à attendre la bénédiction du comptable de St Jobs. 


Je vous tiendrai informé des suites comme d'hab. ! :mouais:


----------



## mistik (7 Août 2010)

Je suis heureux de vous apprendre que j'ai bien reçu les 154  en remboursement de la somme que j'avais versée pour l'acquisition d'un iPod nano 8 Go avec gravure et message cadeau (confer plus haut). 

Je vais remercier _de ce pas_ Mr Anthony T. de son aide, après toutes les fausses promesses bien sûr jamais tenues de ses collègues. 

Evidemment, on ne m'a pas versé les 20  supplémentaires en réparation de toutes ces erreurs auxquelles je me suis heurté malgré les promesses faites précédemment par un hotliner (cf plus haut). 

Je vous remercie sincèrement de l'aide et des conseils que vous m'avez généreusement dispensés. 

Je ne pense pas de si tôt recommander sur l'Apple Store France. :mouais:

Je referme donc ce post.


----------



## Gwen (7 Août 2010)

Triste mésaventure. Bon, tu n'as rien perdu financièrement, mais que de temps passé, que d'énergie dépensée pour ne pas avoir la compensation ridicule promise


----------



## mistik (8 Août 2010)

Sait-on jamais !


----------



## mistik (22 Août 2010)

Il va sans dire mais mieux en le disant qu'à ce jour je n'ai toujours pas reçu mes 20  de dédommagement et que je ne les recevrais jamais.


----------

